# Houston, TX tree service



## beaver316 (Jun 21, 2013)

I will be posting pics 2-3x a week of work we are doing. Here's a few from today.
Feedback is welcomed View attachment 301211


----------



## beaver316 (Jun 21, 2013)

View attachment 301213


----------



## beaver316 (Jun 21, 2013)

Don't know how to rotate pic. Sorry guys
View attachment 301219
View attachment 301220


----------



## beaver316 (Jun 21, 2013)

View attachment 301221
View attachment 301222


----------



## beaver316 (Jun 21, 2013)

View attachment 301246

Big ass water oak we dropped


----------



## beaver316 (Jun 22, 2013)

View attachment 301324


----------



## beaver316 (Jun 27, 2013)

Few more picsView attachment 302208


----------



## beaver316 (Jun 27, 2013)

beaver316 said:


> Few more picsView attachment 302208



How the #### do you rotate these pics??


----------



## beaver316 (Jun 28, 2013)

Tree side leaning towards home.
Cut a little too much 
View attachment 302236


----------



## Zale (Jun 28, 2013)

Can't tell from the pic. but is your climber spiking up the tree without any means of support besides his spikes? If so, very bad thing could happen if his spikes kick out.


----------



## beaver316 (Jun 28, 2013)

Zale said:


> Can't tell from the pic. but is your climber spiking up the tree without any means of support besides his spikes? If so, very bad thing could happen if his spikes kick out.



Probably. He does it sometimes, in this case there was a good lean to the tree.


----------



## pennsywoodburnr (Jun 30, 2013)

Feel free to send all that lumber up here to where I live in the northeast! :msp_biggrin: I too, was a little alarmed your climber didn't have a flip line. Careful out there! Good job on the tree work too.


----------



## IcePick (Jun 30, 2013)

*meh*

You guys look capable, I dont understand why people advertise their work and companies through these pics and videos containing a lack of ppe.


----------



## beaver316 (Jun 30, 2013)

IcePick said:


> You guys look capable, I dont understand why people advertise their work and companies through these pics and videos containing a lack of ppe.



As far as ppe, climber puts on what's comfortable, which is really bare minimum. On the ground, sometimes hard hats but not always. They are always in the truck, but theyre not comfortable in 100 heat. Never gonna wear chaps. Period. We are always safe in our work area and the crew works great together. Ppe starts with your brain, that's just my opinion


----------



## Zale (Jun 30, 2013)

Nobody said tree work was supposed to be comfortable. Be careful and in your neck of the woods, drink plenty of water.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jul 26, 2013)

beaver316 said:


> As far as ppe, climber puts on what's comfortable, which is really bare minimum. On the ground, sometimes hard hats but not always. They are always in the truck, but theyre not comfortable in 100 heat. Never gonna wear chaps. Period. We are always safe in our work area and the crew works great together. Ppe starts with your brain, that's just my opinion



I appreciate your candor. I don't care much for chaps either.


----------



## deevo (Jul 26, 2013)

Another AA! You have a steiner?


----------



## beaver316 (Jul 27, 2013)

deevo said:


> Another AA! You have a steiner?



Not trying to be personal, but fk u. Don't know what a Steiner is. I am not an arborist, but all I have to do is take the test. Already read the study guides & material. I plan on taking the test in the winter when it's slow. I will let you know if you'd like when I have my certificate.
On other hand, I haven't posted much. Been swamped with work. Going to Dominican Republic for a week tom. Of course a storm is coming thru while we're there. No room in the suitcase for a saw
See y'all later.
DAYS WITH NO OTJ INJURY: 627 and counting 
NO PPE


----------



## beaver316 (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm chillin on balcony of our room now. Just as expected, I turned my email on and my phone on to check any messages or emails, and sure as sh!t it all gets screwed uo.
First my climber +1 helper didn't show up this morning, which fkd up today's schedule.
I called my foreman at 8pm and he's freaking out cuz he's never had to do my side of the business. 
Multiple customers had to be rescheduled, some of which had already been scheduled previously. He already had Mon and Tues booked with jobs, now he has to rearrange jobs, call customers, organize the order of the jobs and what dump to take the loads to. WTF. Figured I'd let you know what's up with me & my work. 
I had a $20 call with him and we got it straight. I'm done with it til I get back.
Later y'all
View attachment 306744

Here's pic from the balcony of our room


----------



## deevo (Jul 31, 2013)

beaver316 said:


> Not trying to be personal, but fk u. Don't know what a Steiner is. I am not an arborist, but all I have to do is take the test. Already read the study guides & material. I plan on taking the test in the winter when it's slow. I will let you know if you'd like when I have my certificate.
> On other hand, I haven't posted much. Been swamped with work. Going to Dominican Republic for a week tom. Of course a storm is coming thru while we're there. No room in the suitcase for a saw
> See y'all later.
> DAYS WITH NO OTJ INJURY: 627 and counting
> NO PPE



No offence to you, just kidding around. Hope your having a good vacation!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## beaver316 (Aug 16, 2013)

SOMEONE PLEASE HELP HOW TO EDIT PICS

I take pic from my iphone
send pic to my email
download to my computer
then select that pic on this forum
I can't rotate or edit them, WTF


----------

